# Bundesliga 05-07 Dec



## A_Skywalker (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## 30Seconds (Dec 2, 2008)

Cottbus seems to play great in the end of the year, but Stuttgart are class imo.
They should pull a win.


----------

